# Graphics card budget Rs 8000



## soyab0007 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking to purchase new gfx card after my palit gt 240 ddr5

Following are the config:

AMD Athlon X2 250
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
4gb Ram 1333 Mhz (Kingston and Corsair 2gb each)
Seagate 1tb HDD
Corsair cx 430 v2

Keeping a budget of 8K

New card should handle latest games on Medium or high settings


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

HD 7770 is the best under this price category but online prices are dodgy.. Try locally or get from SMC for 7.9K


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats quite an old processor. Considered an upgrade ?

It might to be a bottleneck for the* HD7770*, which is the best card in your budget.
A *HD7750 *might be a better(read safer) match.
Try OCing that proc. It will do a decent 3.8ghz atleast.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 20, 2013)

Myth said:


> Thats quite an old processor. Considered an upgrade ?
> 
> It might to be a bottleneck for the* HD7770*, which is the best card in your budget.
> A *HD7750 *might be a better(read safer) match.
> Try OCing that proc. It will do a decent 3.8ghz atleast.



its not going to bottleneck the gpu......go ahead and make the purchase


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am getting new Rma card Gigabyte V-R7770C-1GD (rev 2.0) *at Rs 7200 with almost 3 years warranty remaining and will it bottleneck processor..
*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 20, 2013)

hd 7770 would be surely bottleneck your cpu.best would be to get saphhire hd 7750 ddr5 1gb @ rs 6500-6700


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cpu temp is above 38 degree celcius without overclocking, so I will not take risk with overclocking..

I will play games like BF3, Max payne 3 , GTA 4 and dirt 3
Is it possible with this card and proccy?
Or
It will bottleneck


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2013)

38 degree C is okay for your processor at idle. You can overclock another 200/300 MHz with the stock cooler. However, I don't see chance of any high bottleneck of the card with your processor. Get the Gigabyte card you've mentioned earlier.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 20, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> Looking to purchase new gfx card after my palit gt 240 ddr5
> 
> Following are the config:
> 
> ...



You can get Asus HD7770 1GB for 7.5k to 8k. Local prices normally fluctuate from vendor to vendor. So bargain in the price specified.OK.


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 21, 2013)

How will be performance of OEM MSI 6770 at 5.2k compare to HD 7770 at 7k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2013)

~10% less..
AnandTech | Bench - GPU12
This should give you the rough idea
(HD 5770 and HD 6770 are the same GPU)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 21, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> How will be performance of OEM MSI 6770 at 5.2k compare to HD 7770 at 7k?



hd 7770 is around 20% faster than hd 6770


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 21, 2013)

In short HD 7770 will be a good deal, right?


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone help me here guys 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/171742-need-graphics-card-buying-1st-time-d.html


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 21, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> In short HD 7770 will be a good deal, right?



yes hd 7770 will be good


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 21, 2013)

thnx to all, finally purchased HD 7770..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2013)

How much did it cost?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2013)

Some pics would be nice


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rs 7000, already installed in cabby, will try for pics..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 22, 2013)

also post some gaming benchmarks of different games so that it might be helpfull to those who want to get gpu for their old system


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> also post some gaming benchmarks of different games so that it might be helpfull to those who want to get gpu for their old system



may I know the software for gaming benchmarks?


----------



## RohanM (Mar 23, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> Rs 7000, already installed in cabby, will try for pics..



well where do u live? i am getting hd7750 for 7.3 k & u got 7770 wow.....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 23, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> may I know the software for gaming benchmarks?



i suggest run msi afterburner and record fps of different games.

- How to Check your FPS in any Game – BenchmarK3D


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2013)

7770 for 7K?? shopkeeper must have been drunk...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

^No, I saw a deal for 7.2k once..


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 7770 for 7K?? shopkeeper must have been drunk...



It is an RMA card with almost 3 years warranty, purchased from a member of TE forum..


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> may I know the software for gaming benchmarks?



start with 3DMark/3DMark 11 basic, Unigine Heaven, RE6, LP2, AVP 2010 etc. has stand alone benchmark suite .. try those and if you need more visit guru3d.


----------



## dasprosenjit93 (Mar 28, 2013)

can go for nvidia gt650 

2012 Budget Mini-ITX Desktop PC System Build Guide - ASUS GeForce GT 650 Video Card - Legit Reviews


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ Welcome to TDF 

 BTW, are you suggesting to OP then GTX 650 is not a good choice at-all though GTX 650 Ti is better but it costs more so at 8k HD7770 is still the best VFM graphic card.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, HD 7770 is a better card than the GTX 650...GTX 650 can be compared only with
HD 7750.


----------

